# Quest Protein Chips



## trodizzle (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Quest Nutrition. Their Quest Bars are the best thing since sliced bread for a sugar/sweet fix while keeping macros in check.

I've seen their their Protein Chips on their site but I've yet to try them until today. 

I tried their BBQ flavor and I'd have to give them an 8/10.

The flavor is good, they reminded me of Baked Lays. They aren't a Dorito or regular Lay's by any means but they do have that crunch and texture you're expecting out of a potato chip.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2015)

They look delicious. I love chips but they are usually loaded with garbage. I bet these are expensive. If they had them at the grocery store I would get them. I don't think I will buy them online though.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 1, 2015)

I bought a box through Amazon.com $2.09 per bag is what they came out to. Not too bag if you consider a regular bag of chips is usually a buck or two.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OJ9FEAE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 1, 2015)

Potato Chips, Doritos, Cheetos, popcorn...any salty snacks, you take them away from me and I go on a killing spree. And fake, healthy chips ain't cuttin it.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 1, 2015)

Tastes like shit and there bars are not as healthy as people say


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 1, 2015)

#teamfakechips

#fukthat

I like my chips Dizz thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 1, 2015)

I for one love these chips. You are not going to dind chips like these anywhere. 21g protien/5g carbs/2g fat gtfo. They crunch a little differently than real chips but still give a guy that chip satisfaction. Im not sure how serious of dieters we have here but if your talking about eating doritos and dogging on these than you are definitely not worrying about your macros enough. There is no room for garbage like doritos in a clean diet. Honestly I cant even get these chips into my diet as they dont exactly fit my daily macro intake. I havnt eaten chips for over a year now. These chips blow doritos away in the nutrition aspect...its amazing that someone has even developed chips like these.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 1, 2015)

Its not an everyday thing, but when I have to resort to eating sandwiches and chips for lunch (while waiting for my paycheck) I like the real ones.  I prefer potato chips over corn chips, unless Im eating Mexican food.

No question they are probably better for you than Lays but I have my things I cheat with from time to time.  Chips (in moderation) is one of them.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I for one love these chips. You are *not going to dind chips like these anywhere. 21g protien/5g carbs/2g fat gtfo*. They crunch a little differently than real chips but *still give a guy that chip satisfaction*. Im not sure how serious of dieters we have here but *if your talking about eating doritos and dogging on these than you are definitely not worrying about your macros enough*. There is no room for garbage like doritos in a clean diet. Honestly I cant even get these chips into my diet as they dont exactly fit my daily macro intake. I havnt eaten chips for over a year now. *These chips blow doritos away in the nutrition aspect*...its *amazing that someone has even developed chips like these*.



Word is born right here.


----------



## theBIGFISH (Aug 5, 2015)

These chips taste like poop , but they do add some pizazz to one's daily diet routine. I add them too my lunch for convenience and added protein intake


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 5, 2015)

theBIGFISH said:


> These chips taste like poop , but they do add some pizazz to one's daily diet routine. I add them too my lunch for convenience and added protein intake



Yep, they aren't "awesome" by any means but if you're really watching macros and had a craving for that chip-like crunch and texture, they do the trick.


----------

